# Icq spuckt komische Zeichen aus...



## Atrion (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein paar Wochen das Problem, dass wenn mir Leute in ICQ schrieben, die ich mal gelöscht hatte, mir ICQ ganz komische Zeichen ausspuckt anstatt die normalen Nachrichten, erst dachte ich das wären irgendwelche Spammer oder so aber jetzt hat mich jemand angeschrieben dessen Nachricht ich schon gerne wissen möchte. 

Hier mal ein Teil der Nachricht, die ich bekommen habe:



> Òîëüêî íè êîìó íå ðàññêàçûâàé, ïîêà ðàáîòàåò íóæíî ïîëüçîâàòüñÿ ìîìåíòî



Kann mir jemand sagen ob es irgendwie möglich ist, dass ich das umstellen kann und wieder normale Nachrichten bekomme ? Das passiert halt nur bei Leuten, die ich mal gelöscht hatte und  die mich dann wieder anschreiben.

LG, Atrion


----------



## Shurkien (14. Januar 2009)

Atrion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit ein paar Wochen das Problem, dass wenn mir Leute in ICQ schrieben, die ich mal gelöscht hatte, mir ICQ ganz komische Zeichen ausspuckt anstatt die normalen Nachrichten, erst dachte ich das wären irgendwelche Spammer oder so aber jetzt hat mich jemand angeschrieben dessen Nachricht ich schon gerne wissen möchte.
> 
> ...



Das sind keine gelöschten Leute, dass sind Russen die meist noch irgenwelche Porno Seiten hintendran hängen.
Hab in nem Forum nen Thread darrüber gelesen mit 160 Seiten bist also nciht allein mit diesen "Bots"


----------



## Atrion (14. Januar 2009)

Nein, nix Porno-seiten...

Kenne die Person die es mir geschrieben hat, nur der Kontakt ist vor 1-2 Jahren abgebrochen und naja hab ich wohl Pech gehabt.


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das du gehackt wurdest? Es giebt da gewisse tools die dazu eingesetzt werden um leute zu ärgern...

Ich würde mal den rechner nach viren durchsuchen /in deinen PRozessen nach komichen einträgen schauen bzw ob da 2mal explorer.exe steht wenn das alles nicht der fall sein sollte also keine viren oder keylogger einfach Icq neu installieren.

Wenn alles nicht funzt neue ICQ nummer machen.


----------



## Shurkien (14. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das du gehackt wurdest? Es giebt da gewisse tools die dazu eingesetzt werden um leute zu ärgern...
> 
> Ich würde mal den rechner nach viren durchsuchen /in deinen PRozessen nach komichen einträgen schauen bzw ob da 2mal explorer.exe steht wenn das alles nicht der fall sein sollte also keine viren oder keylogger einfach Icq neu installieren.
> 
> Wenn alles nicht funzt neue ICQ nummer machen.



Quatsch nicht.
Ich hab ma nen Screen geuppt. Moment.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich meinte da sind oft Russische Pornoseiten dran (.ru) aber nicht immer.


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Quatsch nicht.
> Ich hab ma nen Screen geuppt. Moment.
> 
> 
> ...


Das is eindeutig ne pornoseite aber von freunden? Er bekommt die nachrichten von gelöchten freunden oder.


----------



## Shadlight (14. Januar 2009)

diese Zeichen kommen weil das russische ICQ (ka wie heißt) andere Buchstaben verwändet. Wenn mich mich nicht alles täuscht gab es da mal etwas das  Icq die schriften erkännen lässt


----------



## neo1986 (14. Januar 2009)

Shadlight schrieb:


> diese Zeichen kommen weil das russische ICQ (ka wie heißt) andere Buchstaben verwändet. Wenn mich mich nicht alles täuscht gab es da mal etwas das  Icq die schriften erkännen lässt


Das ist dan kyrillisch und dazu brächtest du normal nur die schriftzeichen dan bekommst du es so &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1084;&#1077;&#1088; angezeigt.


----------



## Atrion (14. Januar 2009)

Ja das ist halt so, ich fang mal von vorne an.

Ich kenne/kannte die Person vor 1-2 Jahren ( im RL) und hab sie in ICQ aufgenommen. Dann hatten wir keinen Kontakt mehr und ich habe diese Person gelöscht. Heute kommt plötzlich eine Nachricht von dieser Person. Da dort auch irgendwie ein paar Zahlen zu erkennen sind, die auf eine Telefon-nummer schließen lassen, dachte ich mir dass es kein Spam ist. 

So etwas ähnliches habe ich auch schon von anderen bekommen, von denen ich allerdings nicht weiß, ob ich sie kenne oder nicht. Ich habe aber noch nie irgendwelche Internetseiten von denen geschickt bekommen. Auch keine endung mit .ru oder so etwas.


----------



## Shurkien (14. Januar 2009)

Meine QIP psYnoVA Edition ist Deutsch hab nciht die russische. Und die ICQ Nummer kommt auch von nem Russen.
Musst mal überprüfen die Nummer ob das haargenau die gleiche ist.


----------



## claet (14. Januar 2009)

schonmal drüber nachgedacht das die person ihren icq account irgendwie an nen russen (oder chinese oder sonstwer mit anderem zeichensatz) verloren haben könnte

weil eben genau aus dem grund - du denkst jetzt okay das is ja ein alter freund - mal gucken was das is..

und schwupps haste bei der nummer angerufen und bist 2832,28€ los (lol)


----------



## Atrion (14. Januar 2009)

Als würde ich da anrufen... Hab die Nummer mal geaddet und warte einfach ab ob da noch was kommt. Wenn nicht hab ich halt Pech gehabt.

Danke euch trotzdem für eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

